# Goldiggers Goldens



## xnatalie (Nov 27, 2009)

Does anyone know of Diane Mellon, and is she a reputable breeder? Her website is goldiggers.com.


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

At a quick glace, for the litter on their page born Oct 19th... 

Dam: http://offa.org/display.html?appnum=1269712#animal
*no elbow clearanace*

Sire: http://offa.org/display.html?appnum=1232420#animal
*no heart clearance, but could have it on paper, just not mailed into OFA*


----------



## xnatalie (Nov 27, 2009)

SunGold said:


> At a quick glace, for the litter on their page born Oct 19th...
> 
> Dam: http://offa.org/display.html?appnum=1269712#animal
> *no elbow clearanace*
> ...


In her email to me she said that he has the heart clearance. If the dam's parents/siblings have been tested for elbows and passed, would she most likely be fine with elbows? I haven't checked if they are but plan on doing so soon.. Besides that, does she seem like a good breeder?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

xnatalie said:


> In her email to me she said that he has the heart clearance. If the dam's parents/siblings have been tested for elbows and passed, would she most likely be fine with elbows? I haven't checked if they are but plan on doing so soon.. Besides that, does she seem like a good breeder?


Her mother's elbows were not done either, according to OFA. Actually, not having an elbow clearance on OFA could mean 1 of 2 things-the elbows were never done, or they were done and the dog did not pass the clearance.

It appears that she competes in agility and obedience, so the lack of an elbow clearance is very concerning. 

I would be concerned. If she checks elbows through OVC, BVA, etc., I would ask to see copies of those clearances. If she does not do elbows period, I would pass on a puppy.

Also, the heart clearance on the sire should be through a cardiologist, not a practitioner (regular vet).


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Tahnee GR said:


> Her mother's elbows were not done either, according to OFA. Actually, not having an elbow clearance on OFA could mean 1 of 2 things-the elbows were never done, or they were done and the dog did not pass the clearance.
> 
> It appears that she competes in agility and obedience, so the lack of an elbow clearance is very concerning.
> 
> ...


Totally agree. Ask her why she doesn't do elbows... 

It's very easily done while they are xraying hips, so I don't see a reason not to do them.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

xnatalie said:


> In her email to me she said that he has the heart clearance. If the dam's parents/siblings have been tested for elbows and passed, would she most likely be fine with elbows? I haven't checked if they are but plan on doing so soon.. Besides that, does she seem like a good breeder?


I would think, from my knowledge of the sire's owner, that the sire has a heart clearance, probably not sent in to OFA. If Diane said she has a copy I am sure she does just ask her for a copy of it. 
From what I recall Diane does not do elbows on her dogs. As for her reasoning for that you would need to discuss that with her.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Nice pedigree though!!!!
Can't help ya with the clearance issues or the breeder personally.


----------



## chesneygirl007 (Nov 5, 2007)

I do know this breeder personally. I have gone to her house on a few occasions. Not recently as I used to get raw food from her. She feeds alot of raw food to her dogs. Her dogs are all beautiful and as far as I could tell she is a great breeder. I had just heard about this litter of dogs she had the other day. She does not breed often. But she is a very good breeder. She lives about a 1/2 hr from me. 

Kim
NJ


----------



## GoldenGirl2012 (Aug 15, 2011)

*Goldiggers*

I saw the 2009 comments on Goldiggers and Diane Mellon. Does anyone have any more current information about her? I would appreciate any information. Has anyone purchased a puppy from her, and if so, what was the experience?


----------



## tuckerbailey (Feb 3, 2011)

sorry,
just saw your post. i have a 1 1/2 year old boy from goldiggers. He is a wonderful boy and no health issues to date. personally i would not hesitate to get another pup from her.


----------



## az_melanie (Aug 5, 2012)

I know nothing of this breeder, but I have to say that is the worst choice of kennel name. Ever. LOL . Goldiggers?? Sounds like they just want your $$. Hopefully that isn't true, but they should've thought about that one a bit more ...IMHO


----------



## oro perro (Aug 20, 2012)

When interviewing Diane...I found her to be very knowledgable and quite protective of her dogs. I'm not very astute when it comes to clearance protocol, but I would be willing to bet that she is absolutely compliant.


----------



## HSMCM14 (Jun 10, 2016)

Does anyone have any updated information about Goldiggers?


----------



## BlazenGR (Jan 12, 2012)

If you are looking at Jesse's litter whelped on June 17, 2016, I would ask about a current eye exam on the sire of the litter. She has an annoying habit of claiming "regular" agility titles on some of her dogs (including Jesse) when they have actually earned "preferred" titles; not exactly misrepresentation, but not exactly the truth either.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

BlazenGR said:


> If you are looking at Jesse's litter whelped on June 17, 2016, I would ask about a current eye exam on the sire of the litter. She has an annoying habit of claiming "regular" agility titles on some of her dogs (including Jesse) when they have actually earned "preferred" titles; not exactly misrepresentation, but not exactly the truth either.


Why do you suppose she does that? On Dusty, I see she input regular titles when they were preferred titles... total different thing! It'd make me cautious about trusting anything else- I see it as a lie.


----------



## BlazenGR (Jan 12, 2012)

You're right. I was going to use stronger language, but didn't feel comfortable doing it. Preferred dogs jump 4" lower and get more time, so they are very different titles than the regular titles. She is misleading people. If her girls would normally jump 20", they are only jumping 16", and getting 5 more seconds (over standard course time) to complete the course.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

That's just not a mistake anyone could make on accident. 
What will be next? People just disappoint me.


----------



## LauraLeeD (Jun 29, 2016)

*Diane Mellon!! Top notch!*



xnatalie said:


> Does anyone know of Diane Mellon, and is she a reputable breeder? Her website is goldiggers.com.



Diane Mellon isa wonderful breeder that has gorgeous, healthy pups. We adopted 2 from her!! The best golden breeder in the area!!


----------



## forgold (Feb 29, 2020)

BlazenGR said:


> If you are looking at Jesse's litter whelped on June 17, 2016, I would ask about a current eye exam on the sire of the litter. She has an annoying habit of claiming "regular" agility titles on some of her dogs (including Jesse) when they have actually earned "preferred" titles; not exactly misrepresentation, but not exactly the truth either.


.

Belated reply, in the close-to-home Covid era!
Just checked Diane’s dogs’ agility titles:
Yes, Jessie‘s agility titles were entered incorrectly in k9 data; Billie’s too (& later fixed by one of the admin.s). But she & the sire were up to date when bred in 2016 (see the Fistful of Dollars/offspring entry at OFA). Four of Diane’s dogs have MACH titles—plus several others, advanced titles, including her Cinder SH MX, MJB, who field-bred. So, she’s experienced breeder.


----------

